
Why are so many millennials so uncool - snyp
http://powerevolution.tumblr.com/post/133543612986/why-are-so-many-millennials-so-uncool
======
circlefavshape
> *For the purpose of this writing, I’m defining “cool” as > those who don’t
> conform, who don’t always fit in nor do > they try to, and who follow their
> own path; and “uncool” > as those who dress, act, and have the same tastes
> as the > masses and are vulnerable to corporate influences.

This is total bollocks. "Cool" is not, and has never been, about not fitting
in, or following your own path. It's about following the same path as everyone
else, but being on the outside edge of the herd - just ahead of everyone else
it best, but just the right distance behind works too. Best of all is to be
just ahead of a small herd that is itself just ahead of the mainstream.

David Bowie was cool. Daniel Johnston was just an oddball.

There are dozens if not hundreds of people who frequent HN who have never
taken an interest in conforming, and who follow their own noses. I'm one of
them, and no-one has EVER considered me to be "cool".

------
wink
I don't get why mainstream success must equal "not being a proper musician".

The author sounds a bit like a frustrated punk fan of the old times who hates
the establishment for being the majority. It doesn't even matter what you
like, as long as nobody else likes it!

Maybe I'm too old to care these days - I, also, detested everything mainstream
in youth and early twenties, but now I am able to admit without shame that
there's sometimes (but not too often) good songs on a normal radio station -
even though what I really like usually is not played on air...

------
humbleMouse
This article is hilarious - well written and good insight. Honestly this is
the best culture piece I have read in months, if not ever. Well done!!

~~~
DrScump
Agreed!

"Arcade Fire - Don’t get me started." ;)

------
hlfcoding
"I use to be cool, but then what was cool got weird..." Judgy article.

